# Uber Achievement Badges



## Maven

What a joke! Rather than pay a *"good driver bonus"*, Uber placates drivers with a virtually meaningless reward at almost zero cost. Oh boy, I can share my badges on social media and show all my friends what a "chump" I have become.

How about something meaningful instead like a "Tipping badge"? Click to give your 5-star driver an extra $1, $5, or $20? Or better yet, decrease the "Uber cut" by 1%, 5%, 10%? That would really motivate drivers!


----------



## Guapcollecta

It's kindergarten all over again! It's funny how people use the five star system as a tip method and a means to manipulate their drivers. Next time I go to do groceries I'm going to show the cashier my Badges and see if I can use them to purchase some food!


----------



## Jufkii

Maven said:


> What a joke! Rather than pay a *"good driver bonus"*, Uber placates drivers with a virtually meaningless reward at almost zero cost. Oh boy, I can share my badges on social media and show all my friends what a "chump" I have become.
> 
> How about something meaningful instead like a "Tipping badge"? Click to give your 5-star driver an extra $1, $5, or $20? Or better yet, decrease the "Uber cut" by 1%, 5%, 10%? That would really motivate drivers!


Wonder if I can share my "Reported Issues" on social media as well. Badges I could care less about. My first "Professionalism" ding I actually find quite funny in an odd way.


----------



## emdeplam

10 antz behind you that are proud and motivated by badges. The fact that you found the Uber direct call number is probably a big flag that you are not the right ant for this job.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Jufkii said:


> Wonder if I can share my "Reported Issues" on social media as well. Badges I could care less about. My first "Professionalism" ding I find quite funny actually in an odd way.


 My favorite is my navigation one that is under the subheading Pickup. It says,and I quote:

"A rider suggested that their pick up experience could have been better and we wanted you to know in case it helps you understand your ratings. Riders may give you this feedback if they had trouble coordinating the pick up with you. If you go to the pick up location the ride to selected in the app you can usually avoid these misunderstandings.but if you have any trouble locating a ride or it can also help to give them a call."

So, Uber, which drunken rider, who couldn't figure out where to put their pin, and couldn't communicate to me clearly where the hell they were, made THAT complaint?


----------



## Lee239

Ask Uber if you can pay your rent with badges and stars


----------



## Jufkii

Fuzzyelvis said:


> My favorite is my navigation one that is under the subheading Pickup. It says,and I quote:
> 
> "A rider suggested that their pick up experience could have been better and we wanted you to know in case it helps you understand your ratings. Riders may give you this feedback if they had trouble coordinating the pick up with you. If you go to the pick up location the ride to selected in the app you can usually avoid these misunderstandings.but if you have any trouble locating a ride or it can also help to give them a call."
> 
> So, Uber, which drunken rider, who couldn't figure out where to put their pin, and couldn't communicate to me clearly where the hell they were, made THAT complaint?


Too bad we can't give navigation reported issues to Pax as well. 6 rides yesterday. 5 were misplaced pins by a wide margin. Not even close. Nevertheless I expect another "Navigation" issue or two added to my collection anytime now. Uber's twisted logic decree's anything the riders fault becomes the drivers fault instead.


----------



## Guapcollecta

Fuzzyelvis said:


> My favorite is my navigation one that is under the subheading Pickup. It says,and I quote:
> 
> "A rider suggested that their pick up experience could have been better and we wanted you to know in case it helps you understand your ratings. Riders may give you this feedback if they had trouble coordinating the pick up with you. If you go to the pick up location the ride to selected in the app you can usually avoid these misunderstandings.but if you have any trouble locating a ride or it can also help to give them a call."
> 
> So, Uber, which drunken rider, who couldn't figure out where to put their pin, and couldn't communicate to me clearly where the hell they were, made THAT complaint?


Communicate? Ha! I thought the countdown clock was to let me know when I could claim my incentive to cancel. Not to mention Uber's incentive for me canceling! Then they penalize me for making them money.!? The riders are the ones who have to pay the penalty. They should communicate with us. After all they have all the information they need to find us. A map of where we are, our License Plate number, a description of our vehicles, our pictures, our phone numbers, our beacons. Shieet! They Expect this to be professional chauffeurs... I expect them to be professional riders.


----------



## charmer37

These Ridesharing companies are going downhill by the minute, What the hell can drivers buy with a uber badge?


----------



## Lee239

Jufkii said:


> Too bad we can't give navigation reported issues to Pax as well. 6 rides yesterday. 5 were misplaced pins by a wide margin. Not even close. Nevertheless I expect another "Navigation" issue or two added to my collection anytime now. Uber's twisted logic decree's anything the riders fault becomes the drivers fault instead.


Not to mention that actual Uber navigation will in my area lead you to dead ends or closed off roads of into an illegal left turn which is the left turn lane for oncoming traffic which leads into a field when you attempt it. This is why I don't want to work nights. We don't have street lights on most streets besides a few of the major roads. I even had a pickup at a mobile home community that even Google maps didn't have the entrance to correct. Yesterday nav told me to turn into the last street of a trailer park, when the customer was in the strip mall in front of the trailer park and I had to call her to find out.


----------



## charmer37

Guapcollecta said:


> Communicate? Ha! I thought the countdown clock was to let me know when I could claim my incentive to cancel. Not to mention Uber's incentive for me canceling! Then they penalize me for making them money.!? The riders are the ones who have to pay the penalty. They should communicate with us. After all they have all the information they need to find us. A map of where we are, our License Plate number, a description of our vehicles, our pictures, our phone numbers, our beacons. Shieet! They Expect this to be professional chauffeurs... I expect them to be professional riders.


 Dealing with this cheap dysfunctional company nothing is professional, It's amateur night and riders and drivers are the experiment.


----------



## Guapcollecta

charmer37 said:


> These Ridesharing companies are going downhill by the minute, What the hell can drivers buy with a uber badge?


Deez nuts! After all I am a real ****! Please, please, ladies only! Send me a message if you want to purchase them.


----------



## elelegido

Maven said:


> What a joke! Rather than pay a *"good driver bonus"*, Uber placates drivers with a virtually meaningless reward at almost zero cost. Oh boy, I can share my badges on social media and show all my friends what a "chump" I have become.
> 
> How about something meaningful instead like a "Tipping badge"? Click to give your 5-star driver an extra $1, $5, or $20? Or better yet, decrease the "Uber cut" by 1%, 5%, 10%? That would really motivate drivers!


So, I take it you are _not_ a proponent of non-monetary incentivization.


----------



## Maven

elelegido said:


> So, I take it you are _not_ a proponent of non-monetary incentivization.


Not necessarily. If they "twist my arm" then I just might be willing to accept

An all-expenses paid, one-month vacation trip to the destination of my choice.
A brand new 2018 hybrid-car (fully paid off and registered in my name)
Same insurance coverage during phase-1 as phase 2 or 3, with a zero deductible.

Half off all gas purchased instead of the tiny 1-1/2% currently offered at the most expensive stations.
A credit card featuring 10% cash-back on ALL purchases.
Retraining for a better job prior to being replaced by an SDC.


----------



## tohunt4me

I have the " MADE MORE MONEY FOR UBER & LOCAL GOVT. THAN MYSELF" BADGE.



Maven said:


> Not necessarily. If they "twist my arm" then I just might be willing to accept
> 
> An all-expenses paid, one-month vacation trip to the destination of my choice.
> A brand new 2018 hybrid-car (fully paid off and registered in my name)
> Same insurance coverage during phase-1 as phase 2 or 3, with a zero deductible.
> 
> Half off all gas purchased instead of the tiny 1-1/2% currently offered at the most expensive stations.
> A credit card featuring 10% cash-back on ALL purchases.


You can get $1,000.00 Uber discount on buying a new hybrid.



Lee239 said:


> Ask Uber if you can pay your rent with badges and stars


Send Uber 25% of your badges.



Maven said:


> Not necessarily. If they "twist my arm" then I just might be willing to accept
> 
> An all-expenses paid, one-month vacation trip to the destination of my choice.
> A brand new 2018 hybrid-car (fully paid off and registered in my name)
> Same insurance coverage during phase-1 as phase 2 or 3, with a zero deductible.
> 
> Half off all gas purchased instead of the tiny 1-1/2% currently offered at the most expensive stations.
> A credit card featuring 10% cash-back on ALL purchases.
> Retraining for a better job prior to being replaced by an SDC.


James River should offer discount insurance to all drivers !
.why don't they ?


----------



## Maven

tohunt4me said:


> ...You can get $1,000.00 Uber discount on buying a new hybrid...


In what cities? What restrictions? Best if you can provide a link.


----------



## tohunt4me

Maven said:


> In what cities? What restrictions? Best if you can provide a link.


They offer up to $3,500.00 discount on certain models. The $1,000.00 I quoted is what Hyundai will give as Uber discount on 2016/2017 Hyundai sonata hybrid,in addition to all other discounts.people on this forum have purchased without using this !
Everyone needs to know. I have photocopy of list,but need to dig it out. Google it. It should be under rewards also. Photo below of Uber site for it



Maven said:


> In what cities? What restrictions? Best if you can provide a link.


All cities. Not all manufacturers participate.
Most of the major manufacturers do participate. Its like a " fleet discount" Halliburton,Northrop Grumman,many corporations offer discount.


----------



## Go4

Maven said:


> What a joke! Rather than pay a *"good driver bonus"*, Uber placates drivers with a virtually meaningless reward at almost zero cost. Oh boy, I can share my badges on social media and show all my friends what a "chump" I have become.
> 
> How about something meaningful instead like a "Tipping badge"? Click to give your 5-star driver an extra $1, $5, or $20? Or better yet, decrease the "Uber cut" by 1%, 5%, 10%? That would really motivate drivers!


I love most of the badges Uber gives me. But only the ones Uber sends to my bank on Wednesdays.  You know the ones with pictures of US Presidents


----------



## tohunt4me

I am awaiting " UBER VIRTUAL COLORING BOOKS"
You get an Uber virtual crayon for every ride you complete.
Complex colors cost 3 rides.
Colors always run out before you complete anything.



Guapcollecta said:


> Deez nuts! After all I am a real ****! Please, please, ladies only! Send me a message if you want to purchase them.


FRANK !
Is that you !?!?


----------



## Guapcollecta

tohunt4me said:


> I am awaiting " UBER VIRTUAL COLORING BOOKS"
> You get an Uber virtual crayon for every ride you complete.
> Complex colors cost 3 rides.
> Colors always run out before you complete anything.
> 
> FRANK !
> Is that you !?!?


Hahaha who's asking!


----------

